# Benjamin Moore Regal Matte



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

What kind of prices are you getting for Benjamin Moore Regal Matte? Just curious what kind of break your seeing.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

$27-$32 depending on the base.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm around PWG's prices...don't get BM much though 
....except for my infamous Cabot sucking job this summer-that house sucked so much paint you'd think it was in the red light district

lmao


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm a little higher
But then, everything is higher out here than on "the mainland"


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Rich said:


> ....except for my infamous Cabot sucking job this summer...


I could hear that sucking sound all the way out here


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm dealing with a new supplier as my old BM store shut down last week due to retirement (lucky bastard!). I haven't had a 'sit down' with the new one to discuss prices as of yet. Yesterday, I paid $30.95 per gallon for a pastel base. I charged my customer $48 per gallon. Does this mean I'm going to Hell?


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Yesterday, I paid $30.95 per gallon for a pastel base. I charged my customer $48 per gallon. Does this mean I'm going to Hell?


NOPE...it just means you're making more profit than I do, lol.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Does this mean I'm going to Hell?


Not for that, no
But I'm sure we'll see you down there pal
lol
:devil:
(j/k)

I really think it's unfair that a retailer can mark up 100% w/o anyone questioning it, but if we do 1/2 of that it's wrong

I started marking up a min of 50% a few years ago
If I can mark up 100% I do


----------

